# Did I Feed The Birds?



## namjiwankaur (Jan 20, 2011)

This morning I was feeding the birds some old bread.  I started wondering if I were also giving this bread to the Divine.  Since there is The Divine in all that exists, am I feeding/serving the Divine when I feed the birds? 

Please share your responses with me. 

Blessed be,
Jasnoor


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 20, 2011)

*"MY PERSONAL LIFE LESSONS"* - FOR YOUR KIND INFORMATION:

"As a wildlife biologist, the recommendation I always give on this question is NO - REGARDLESS of what species of bird you are feeding. Bread that is made today is generally way too rich for bird digestive systems to handle. Also, most bread manufactured today has chemical preservatives used in it (in some cases derivatives of formalin believe it or not) that may be "safe" for our systems but is not safe for small animals including birds." - Mark Bastrop, TX
In light of the above it is your decision what purpose did your action serve!

When ever one does good deed / seva by advertising it ( ego ), one loses the spiritual benefit / value of it! In fact desireless ( seeking no reward ) and humble seva is the key!

The importance of selfless seva is highlighted by the Guru in this verse: "ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਤ ਹੋਇ ਨਿਹਕਾਮੀ ॥ ਤਿਸ ਕਉ ਹੋਤ ਪਰਾਪਤਿ ਸੁਆਮੀ ॥ _One who performs selfless service, without thought of reward, shall attain his Lord and Master_." (SGGS p 286)


----------



## namjiwankaur (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't know that about bread.    I will look into it.  Its the crows who love it and I think they are scavengers and omniverous anyway.  They come by each day when I'm out with the dog and caw at me for their munchies.

No, I wasn't trying to broadcast a "good deed".  You totally misunderstood my intention.

I was merely trying to go deeper into the experience by sharing and seeking feedback on this new perspective about birdfeeding.  

SatNam
Jasnoor



Soul_jyot said:


> *"MY PERSONAL LIFE LESSONS"* - FOR YOUR KIND INFORMATION:
> 
> "As a wildlife biologist, the recommendation I always give on this question is NO - REGARDLESS of what species of bird you are feeding. Bread that is made today is generally way too rich for bird digestive systems to handle. Also, most bread manufactured today has chemical preservatives used in it (in some cases derivatives of formalin believe it or not) that may be "safe" for our systems but is not safe for small animals including birds." - Mark Bastrop, TX
> In light of the above it is your decision what purpose did your action serve!
> ...


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 20, 2011)

jasnoor said:


> I didn't know that about bread.    I will look into it.  Its the crows who love it and I think they are scavengers and omniverous anyway.  They come by each day when I'm out with the dog and caw at me for their munchies.
> 
> No, I wasn't trying to broadcast a "good deed".  You totally misunderstood my intention.
> 
> ...


Jasnoor ji we are in oneness with God's creations all around us.  Aside from the fact whether the bread is good for the birds and specifically the crows as our family does the same.  I will definitely let them know too about souljoyt ji's comment about preservatives and contents in bread.

In terms of divine, I find that whenever something like "eyes are windows to the soul", I like to look into the eyes of birds, animals and people.  I done this with peigeons, squirrels, doves, dogs, etc., and I experience the divine when you forget in an instance rest of the physicals.  It is like a handshake, a hug or such for me.

I find it a wonderful experience.  You may want to try it.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## namjiwankaur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ambarsaria ji

I do feel bad I've been feeding them something that ultimately is so bad for them.  I will look into it more.

Looking in the eyes of creatures and people is an awesome idea.  I will try it. What about experiencing the Divine more intimately in trees and lakes and beings who do not have eyes.  What would be help one be more aware of the Divinity in them?

Sat Sri Akal

Jasnoor



Ambarsaria said:


> Jasnoor ji we are in oneness with God's creations all around us.  Aside from the fact whether the bread is good for the birds and specifically the crows as our family does the same.  I will definitely let them know too about souljoyt ji's comment about preservatives and contents in bread.
> 
> In terms of divine, I find that whenever something like "eyes are windows to the soul", I like to look into the eyes of birds, animals and people.  I done this with peigeons, squirrels, doves, dogs, etc., and I experience the divine when you forget in an instance rest of the physicals.  It is like a handshake, a hug or such for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 20, 2011)

jasnoor said:


> Ambarsaria ji
> 
> I do feel bad I've been feeding them something that ultimately is so bad for them.  I will look into it more.
> 
> ...


Jasnoor ji then I see and start contemplating the new growth, the dead leaves, the flowers and the wind and the natural sounds.  It becomes an experience to behold how the cycles of life and transformation of variety of things from one into the other takes place.

I just go in wonderment.  No I am not intoxicated or anything when I experience all this creation.

Take care.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 20, 2011)

Ambarsaria Ji, 
You are experiencing and practicing Taoist meditation! I knew your experience sounded familiar but I couldn't put my finger on it. Anyways, it's a wonderful form of meditation. I used to refer to it as "city reading" before I found out something similar already exists and is practiced in a different corner of the world.

Let me try and find a good source of it online.

Cheers


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 20, 2011)

BhagatSingh said:


> Ambarsaria Ji,
> You are experiencing and practicing Taoist meditation! I knew your experience sounded familiar but I couldn't put my finger on it. Anyways, it's a wonderful form of meditation. I used to refer to it as "city reading" before I found out something similar already exists and is practiced in a different corner of the world.
> 
> Let me try and find a good source of it online.
> ...


Bhagat Singh ji thank you.

At the moment as I indicated earlier, I have initiated my reading of Professor Sahib Singh ji's Guru Granth Darpan.  It is very large piece of work and very enriching.  I do believe it will take me many years if not my remaining life time to understand.  With this and other worldly activities my plate is more than full.

As for as meditation, I do what comes naturally to me and perhaps God blessed me in that way.  I do not plan to follow any methodologies or regimes in this area.  However, now that you put the "Taoist" word in my mind peacesignI believe it will stay with me and perhaps hook me some day to get further insights.

Regards,

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Ishna (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh!  Oh!  How about looking in the space between you and an object and seeing if you can see God there, too?

We feed our magpies raw mince meat.  They come right up to the door for it sometimes.

And as for doing good deeds with no thought of reward... I'd like to meet the person who does seva with the thought that they don't expect their eternal reward (merger with Waheguru) after their life is sone...

Ishna


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 20, 2011)

Ishna said:


> Oh!  Oh!  How about looking in the space between you and an object and seeing if you can see God there, too?
> 
> We feed our magpies raw mince meat.  They come right up to the door for it sometimes.
> 
> ...


Ishna ji we treat our dog with Chicken Biryani, Goat meat (no spices cooked with just some ginger and Garlic) and sometimes McDonalds french (maximum 2 or 3) fries as a treat.  We cut down his other feeding during these days as he is on weight control dietwinkingmunda

He share 3-4 raw almonds a day when I have mine and one burki of Chappati/or paratha.

He shows great affection and care and we do the same.

Life can get complicated if you let it.

Sat Sri Akal.

PS:  I hope you did not ask me if I see God in between my eyes and an object as I need all the time to get to the God within me first peacesign


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 20, 2011)

Ishna said:


> And as for doing good deeds with no thought of reward... I'd like to meet the person who does seva with the thought that they don't expect their eternal reward (merger with Waheguru) after their life is sone...
> 
> Ishna


Ishna ji, you mean like atheists? :u):

didn't expect that for an answer did you? lol


----------



## Ishna (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, nice one BhagatSingh ji!  lol  Once might imagine the warm fuzzies are their reward?  Mmm, warm fuzzies!!!  mundahug

Ambarsaria ji

I'm guilty of giving my pet mouse too many treats... a snake would have a hard time eating him now...  hehe

And nice reminder about finding God within oneself first!

I was in no way encouraging looking for God within "objects", I was taking about the "empty" space between your face and the object you're looking at, which would be occupied by air I guess, but what's in the space between atoms???

Everything is God, right?

Ishna


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 21, 2011)

Ishna ji in terms of the following,

I was in no way encouraging looking for God within "objects", I was  taking about the "empty" space between your face and the object you're  looking at, which would be occupied by air I guess, but what's in the  space between atoms???
​I have been searching for the answer to this as soon as I discovered the ability to ask it of myself and others.  I have not found a straightforward answer I am sure scientist/physicists probably fully understand it.  I also ask myself complementary which is what is beyond the beyond, meaning where does matter end and what is nothingness?

Great question so it just shows how our minds at times quite similarly while never knowing of people thousands of miles away and never having met them?

I believe I quoted it before that my father used to say when we were very young that " _You can spend all your life studying a single blade of grass?_"  Indicating the vastness and depth of nature.

Life is wonderful at that level.

You ask very refreshing and direct questions.  Great mind.

Regards.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## namjiwankaur (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm looking forward to that source you find.

Jasnoor



BhagatSingh said:


> Ambarsaria Ji,
> You are experiencing and practicing Taoist meditation! I knew your experience sounded familiar but I couldn't put my finger on it. Anyways, it's a wonderful form of meditation. I used to refer to it as "city reading" before I found out something similar already exists and is practiced in a different corner of the world.
> 
> Let me try and find a good source of it online.
> ...


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 22, 2011)

> Hahaha, nice one BhagatSingh ji!  lol  Once might imagine the warm fuzzies are their reward?  Mmm, warm fuzzies!!!  mundahug


Lol at "warm fuzzies"!

Jasnoor ji, i will surely post some stuff here for you, as I study it.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 25, 2011)

Ishna said:


> Oh!  Oh!  How about looking in the space between you and an object and seeing if you can see God there, too?
> 
> We feed our magpies raw mince meat.  They come right up to the door for it sometimes.
> 
> ...



what about atheists that do good deeds....?


----------

